# Where to watch the Super Bowl 2011 ?



## Jimmyrb3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of a place showing the Super Bowl live ? Or would it be replayed the next day or night somewhere in Dubai ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ari says he found a place who was playing it. Maybe he will pop in. I still have little faith that they will actually play it as the game doesnt start until 6:30 eastern/7:30 central. That is 5am I do believe. We were debating about times the other day. He said it would be at like 12am.... UM HUM His math is different then my math. Someone else should have a talk with Ari  

Maybe someplace would open for breakfast and have the Superbowl on ? 

I do have access to the game thru nfl.com. Any you have a bigger screen then 26in and internet that is faster then 15 to 18 kbps  I will steal the neighbors again if need be to host a morning Superbowl get together if not...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

maybe around 4am? I guess? trying to go my what my ipod touch says!

mcdonalds is open for breakfast but doubt they'd have it on 

So who are you rooting for jynxy?


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ari says he found a place who was playing it. Maybe he will pop in. I still have little faith that they will actually play it as the game doesnt start until 6:30 eastern/7:30 central. That is 5am I do believe. We were debating about times the other day. He said it would be at like 12am.... UM HUM His math is different then my math. Someone else should have a talk with Ari
> 
> Maybe someplace would open for breakfast and have the Superbowl on ?
> 
> I do have access to the game thru nfl.com. Any you have a bigger screen then 26in and internet that is faster then 15 to 18 kbps  I will steal the neighbors again if need be to host a morning Superbowl get together if not...


Hey Jynxy - will we see all of your relatives in the crowd?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I do have access to the game thru nfl.com. Any you have a bigger screen then 26in and internet that is faster then 15 to 18 kbps  I will steal the neighbors again if need be to host a morning Superbowl get together if not...


Dubai is currently 9 hours ahead of EST, so 6:30 PM would be 3:30 AM.

I'd have loved to host (not he biggest screen, but comfortable enough, and internet speed is decent enough : NBA league pass worked like a charm) but I doubt that everyone would enjoy sitting in silence in front of the super bowl because of a 5 month old baby sleeping in the next room


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Dubai is currently 9 hours ahead of EST, so 6:30 PM would be 3:30 AM.
> 
> I'd have loved to host (not he biggest screen, but comfortable enough, and internet speed is decent enough : NBA league pass worked like a charm) but *I doubt that everyone would enjoy sitting in silence in front of the super bowl because of a 5 month old baby sleeping in the next room *


Perfect excuse David Caruso!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Perfect excuse David Caruso!


Call me "H"












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

- Horatio, the victim was killed﻿ by a piece of frozen meat that fell from the 20th floor

- falling meat? well i guess it looks like... (puts on sunglasses)

the stakes were too high

YYYEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH­HHHHHH

Cue CSI Miami Theme Song "Won't get fooled again!"


----------



## XxMeerxX (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't think any bar will be open. But, we can stream it at atdhenet (dot) tv


----------



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

So I guess this didn't get sussed out last year? Hoping to find a screen somewhere next week...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is Monday morning at 3:30 am  Will you be awake?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

The American Business Council of Dubai and the Northern Emirates (American Business Council) will be hosting a replay of the Super Bowl at Nezesaussi Grill, Al Manzil Hotel on Monday at 6:30 PM.

Super Bowl Networking

The headline says guests are complimentary. PM me and you can be my guest(s). 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jigsawpuzzlin (Nov 22, 2011)

that's cool, but it is necessary (personally) to watch live. replay only for a favorable result, and of course, madonna. 
i also boast a 20 something or other inch screen, bedroom style, with a silly kat in hand. 
think some chips y salsssa would be wise, along with cool beverages. 
atdhe, myp2p, firstrow - first ports of call, if they don't work out smoothly it will be a disaster situation and i will break down and cry. 
id like to see the procession of events make vince wilfork tearful (agonizing, not joyful), i think he has it in him.
no more smack talk cannot be jinxing


----------



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

@Jynxgirl - not so sure! A replay sounds preferable.
@Mike - that sounds amazing. I'll PM you before I leave the office - thanks.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone going to ABC on Monday night? Let me know. Might do that....


----------



## Bondo (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Indo - think I'm going to watch at Barasti from 7. PM me if anyone wants to join.


----------

